# Harness for sale



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I know nothing about this harness except that it *"looks"* like it *"might" *be a decent buy. I know it is hard to find leather mini harness for sale and it looks like leather but you will need to check it out yourself.

You could probably get her to mail it to you instead of picking it up.

Driving harnesses (mini-horse)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Cart for sale looks good! Do not know anything about cart or seller, just a FYI. 

Meadowbrook Pony Cart No Reserve | eBay


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is a Smucker's delux, horse size, harness for sale for $325, I have not personally seen the harness, I do not personally know the seller. I have seen photos and it looks good, and I love the Smucker's brand. If you are interested PM me and I will send you the sellers E-mail and phone number.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am selling my Meadowbrook cart if anyone is interested.

Meadowbrook Cart Horse Size

I will also have a Smuckers delux, horse size harness, good condition

a Smucker's Delux XL horse size harness, with a Super Delux Bridle. Show ready condition

And a Smuckers Super delux draft horse bridle for sale, Show ready condition and 

an Amish made draft horse, breast collar harness, good condition

If anyone is interested, I will post photos and prices after I clean and polish them. I am working on them.:wink:

I need to sell this equipment to pay for my new vehicle!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am selling my beloved Smuckers Delux Horse size Harness.
It is in most of my photos on the forum but to be certain I will post more.

To clarify, *the harness in the post above IS NOT a delux harness*. 
Churumbique pointed out to me that the breast collar does not have buckle in traces and the bridle is lesser quality than a DElux.

My harness for sale IS A DELUX.
It has buckle in traces and a better bridle.
It is an older harness that cleans up very nicely., it does have some minor scratches and imperfections, that do not effect quality.
All the buckle billets are in very good shape and are not cracked.
I bought it for a 14.3 hand Arab and it fits Pilgrim, 15.3, 1400 lbs, everywhere but it really is to small in the breeching area, you can see it is on the last holes, and the back band. It would fit a taller leaner horse though.
It does not have a false martingale or a bit.
I do have some 5" bits for sale if you want one.

The photos I am posting are from some photos I am putting together to have a thread on hitching. The harness in the photos IS NOT cleaned or polished. 

I am asking $425. . I think I can ship it for $25 to USA


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would be a player on this harness... but I had a Smuckers, and the bridles require leather work to fit my silly mares' heads!

It is GORGEOUS, and obviously well cared-for, and I will let everyone know about it!!

Did your new carriage come in? 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks on the harness.
I e-mailed the carriage dealer, and he said he doesn't know yet, AHHHHHH.
He just got back from driving in FL. 

I am getting a bit concerned, I have a week of lessons booked in KY. in April, and I need to practice with the new vehicle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Where in KY? I need some brush-up lessons!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My cart is sold, to a beginner driver in Missouri.
The draft horse bridle is sold to a carriage company in Arizona.

Ashleymardigragirl, my Smucker's harness still has your name on it!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*All Of you that are not doing anything this summer. Here is a great opportunity. 
OH, to have the time!*

Date: Mon, 1 Apr 2013 16:47:11 -0400
From: Jeffrey R Kohler - Relhok Farm <[email protected]>
Subject: Working student position available

Working student position available



Relhok Farm Barrie Ontario Canada

A full service training and show barn for Pleasure and Combined Driving

Breeder of Welsh and Part bred Ponies



Position for a working student to train and show for the 2013 season

We attend shows such as Bromont CDE, Kentucky Pleasure, East Aurora, Walnut
Hill, Garden state, Glen Willow, Kentucky CDE etc.



Stall available/included, or use of a Relhok Pony will be provided to show
if able.

Private Apartment with Kitchenette and bath.



For further information email Jeff Kohler at Welcome to Relhok.ca


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

What are you asking for the Draft harness, is it leather or bio? I was able to purchase a leather one, but it doesn't quite fit perfectly, and I'd rather have a bio so I don't have to worry about the care as much.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Taffy! Just saw your ad, is your Smuckers Harness still for sale? Please let me know!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The $ 425 dollar one has a deposit on it, so it is in essence sold.
My newer XL is still for sale, It is beautiful! It is show ready, I have dropped the price to $1025, no bit and no false martingale.
































Ashleymardigrasgirl has a Smucker's harness for sale, right now on ebay. It looks like a good starter harness.

keep looking back as I will post anything that looks good on here that I see anywhere.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This looks like a nice project.

Highwheele horse cart

Someone needs to but this!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Someone needs to buy this cart!

High wheel horse cart


This one to.

Highwheele horse cart

They look like a great project!

Ashley are you ready for another project yet?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*carts*

taffy clayton the first one with a missing felly is a governess cart wow what a find if you found a carrage restorer and lots of tlc it would not look bad.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*governess cart*

hiya if there is a driver who perchases the governess cart i would gladley post pictures of mine in detail.
of wheels springs axle hubs shafts and up holstrey as well and seat coushings.
so it will give you some idear of what it looks like.
there are some pictures of mine in horse pictures.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think for the price those are great buys, of course once you get closer they might be a disaster.


Too cute Tricky!

Here is MV's


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*governess cart*

hiya tc you did an awesome job finding thoes pictures.
once gain many thanks.
it will give some one an insite on a restaration prodject.
like you sugested a full servey of the cart first to asses how much work needs doing.
as like mine you probley find some of the timber steam bent in to shape as thay did in the early 1900s.
also check for wood worm dammage as well and how the cart was stored and for how long.
the axle can be a give away to the manafacturer as his stamp should be there.
also the year.
mine has the stamp when i found it it was like a time capsule 1904.
and my four wheeled wooden wagonett (dog cart) 1898.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Curious about how much you guys would guess (If you can) that restoration for that cart would be? The "Highwheele horse cart" ". Its really neat and the price is something I could do upfront and restore as I get the money. 
It looks to be small enough for a largish pony... but I'd have to ask.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The wheels are the most expensive part, if the wheels are good you can't go wrong.

If the shafts are broken or rotten, they are around $100 plus shipping.
Dash looks good. 
I think this cart is a steal at $350, if the wheels are sound. They are very old with the staggered spokes. 
Check for rotting in and around the hubs.
Grab the rim of the wheel and pull it side to side and see how much it wobbles back and forth on the axel, some is ok, but you don't want to much. you want to make sure the wheels go with the axel too.
Wobble the spokes back and forth at the hub and at the rim to make sure tthey are tight.
Check the rim of the wheels, is it tight, and check the rubber on the wheel for tightness.
Every thing else is an piece of cake.

Some wheel wear you can fix but rotten spokes and hubs are expensive.

Put the axel on a jack and spin the wheel, see how many times it goes around and that it doesn't wobble to bad, a little is okay.

What size horse do you have, I can't remember?
It looks like it is for a full size horse, but you will need to measure.
It also makes me wonder why no one has bought it yet.

If you do all the work yourself and there are no major problems, I would say you could get by with $350-500, paint, sandpaper, stripper, new patent leather for the shafts, pieces of wood here and there (spindles etc.), new bolts and nuts, new seat cushions and a new seat back, and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

She is 13.2, so it would probably be way too big for her. :b
Plus I was looking at a glance and thought it said "Indiana".... whoops.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

But thank you for that info! Will help to know it if I do find a fix-up cart somewhere closer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I saw this on the carriage driving classifieds.

Comfy fit harness, black, in excellent condition, for 36" mini. 
With harness bag. $500 plus shipping. Mini training cart. 2 sets of shafts, longer and shorter. Also, in very good condition. $350. purchased and only used 1 time. In NW Oregon. Decided I am not a mini driver.....



























Cart looks nice, I do not like the single tree, but that is an easy fix


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am not sure if this is a good spot to post this, but does anyone know where you can buy just a driving saddle... I need just the saddle nothing else and everyone I can find is so expensive, i just need one for driving at home!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Horselover03 said:


> I am not sure if this is a good spot to post this, but does anyone know where you can buy just a driving saddle... I need just the saddle nothing else and everyone I can find is so expensive, i just need one for driving at home!
> Thank you so much!



You can try the carriage driving classifieds on facebook, you need to join the group. You will have better luck there. Good Luck!


----------

